# Juni-Käfer , Maikäfer , Gartenlaubkäfer , Engerlinge im Rasen



## Lion (11. Sep. 2018)

*Engerlinge im Rasen*,
Ist das in diesem Jahr, aufgrund der Trockenheit ein viel größeres Problem als in den vergangen Jahren?

In meiner Gegend kann man sehen, dass auf vielen Privat-Grundstücke der Rasen zerstört ist.
Engerlinge fressen die Graswurzeln, Vögel zerstören zusätzlich den Rasen um die Engerlinge zu finden, und am Schluß lässt sich die Rasenfläche wie eine Banane schälen bezw. abnehmen.

Was kann man dagegen tun ?


----------



## Lion (11. Sep. 2018)

Ein Beispiel


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2018)

Selbst wenn im Frühjahr neuen ausgesät und gut ist.
Ist halt Natur und zu der gehört auch das mal was kaputt geht .


----------



## tosa (11. Sep. 2018)

oder es ist das, dann kannst du säen wie ein Bekloppter. Die Symptome passen schon sehr gut dazu, der Rasen wird an einigen Stellen braun, und läßt sich ganz einfach entnehmen, als wenn er lose ist.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiesenschnake


----------



## center (12. Sep. 2018)

Ist bei mir genauso, an zwei Stellen, wo keine Versenkregner stehen.

Ich denke aber bei mir ist es der Igel, der dort rumwühlt.

Richtig gut giesen hilft. Der Rasen wächst wieder und es bildet sich eine feste Grasnarbe wieder. Dann ist der Spuck vorbei.

Ich hab 4-5 Tage die trockenen Stellen völlig Unterwasser gesetzt (Schlauch hinlegen und 15min laufen lassen). Am 3 Tag sieht man schon den Erfolg.


----------



## Lion (12. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn im Frühjahr neuen ausgesät und gut ist.
> Ist halt Natur und zu der gehört auch das mal was kaputt geht .



hallo Troll,
bin mit Dir einverstanden, dass auch mal was kaputt geht, aber hier bei 2 Nachbarn sind
über 100qm Rasenfläche und über 300qm Rasenfläche betroffen. 
Einfach neu sähen ist nicht, der Rasen ist kplt. braun und kaputt und lässt sich teppichartig aufrollen.
 Léon


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

Ich versteh gar nicht was du hast, so sieht das bei uns überall aus


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2018)

Überall, sieht es so aus? ... Genau so? 

Hhhmmm, die Pinzetten kann man sicherlich alle mit einem fetten Magneten wieder einsammeln.
Fragt sich nur wer dort seinen 'Besteckkasten' ausgekippt hat.
Vorsicht vor Skalpellen, also nicht barfuß laufen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (12. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hhhmmm, die Pinzetten kann man sicherlich alle mit einem fetten Magneten wieder einsammeln.


Hallo,
und einsammeln könnte man auch noch die Steine und ausgedroschenen Ähren,   dass war nie und nimmer eine Rasenfläche,
sondern ein abgemähtes Kornfeld,  oder der Rand von einem.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

Die Pinzette nutze ich doch für die Verteilung der neuen austriebe.
Da wird immer ein neuer grüner Halm gezupft und ein paar cm weiter wieder angesetzt. Zwar mühselig aber was will man sonst mit der ganzen Langeweile machen .

Und ein bissel hab ich doch schon geschafft * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Lion (12. Sep. 2018)

das sieht aber ganz anders aus, ein trockenes Korn oder Maisfeld, dürfte dann kein Problem sein, sobald Regen kommt.

Der Rasen auf meinem Bild hier oben war einmal ein Zierrasen, ich würde sagen, englischer Rasen und sollten die
Engerlinge irgendwann schlüpfen, gibt es wahrscheinlich eine __ Käfer-Plage.

Kennt jemand das Problem und was kann man dagegen tun ?


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

Genau hier wird die Ursache zu finden  sein: 


Lion schrieb:


> Der Rasen auf meinem Bild hier oben war einmal ein Zierrasen, ich würde sagen, englischer Rasen


Bei uns sitzen die lieber im Komposthaufen. Besseres Nahrunsangebot Konstante Feuchtigkeit und im Winter nicht so kalt dank der Bakteriellen Verwertung. 
Aber sowas passt ja nicht neben dem englischen Rasen.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

https://www.baumpflegeportal.de/baumpflege/engerlinge-im-garten/


----------



## Lion (13. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Genau hier wird die Ursache zu finden  sein:
> 
> Bei uns sitzen die lieber im Komposthaufen. Besseres Nahrunsangebot Konstante Feuchtigkeit und im Winter nicht so kalt dank der Bakteriellen Verwertung.
> Aber sowas passt ja nicht neben dem englischen Rasen.



hallo Troll,
ich wohne sehr ländlich und im Umfeld gibt es daher natürlich all die Angebote wie hier oben von Dir geschrieben,
aber es gibt Hobby-Gärtner, die statt nur Bäume, Sträucher, Blumen oder Teiche auch einen Teil auf ihrem Grundstück als Zier-Rasen
also sog. engl. Rasen angelegt haben und ich darf Dir sagen, das sieht dann auch super aus.

Vielen Dank für den Link und das Problem ist genau wie dort beschrieben, größere Rasenflächen ob
Zierrasen, Nutzrasen, Fussballwiese oder Kinderspielwiese usw. sind flächendeckend betroffen.
Bei einem Nachbarn ist der Rasen Großflächig zerstört, lässt sich wie ein Teppich aufrollen und beim nächsten Nachbarn ist dagegen alles in Ordnung.

Es handelt sich also nicht um einzelne Tiere.
Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit Engerling-Probleme ?
Müssen die bekämpft werden ?
Was passiert, wenn die alle verpuppen ?


Vielen Dank. Léon


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2018)

Leon, ich wage zu behaupten,  es ist wie mit allem in der Natur .
Da gibt es satte Jahre und auch magere.
Wenn ich mich da an Jahre an der Ostsee erinnere, wo man den Strand vor lauter Marienkäfer nicht mehr sehen konnte.... usw.
Ich würde da nicht eingreifen denn die Natur schafft es dies alleine zu Regeln.
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Es handelt sich also nicht um einzelne Tiere.
> Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit Engerling-Probleme ?
> Müssen die bekämpft werden ?
> Was passiert, wenn die alle verpuppen ?



nein, das sind ganze Nester von  den Viechern.

mein Nachbar hat die gerade, der hat einiges durch, und ich hoffe das diese nicht zu mir kommen. Er buddelt immer mit einem Spaten die betroffenen Stellen spatentief raus und verfüllt neue Erde. Wenn man sie nicht bekämpft werden es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Aus jeder Larve entsteht eine neue Generation.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2018)

__ Fliegen 


tosa schrieb:


> Wenn man sie nicht bekämpft werden es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Aus jeder Larve entsteht eine neue Generation.


??? Fliegen die nicht weg und verteilen sich. ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2018)

Hi Leon,

also Engerlinge (= Larven von verschiedenen Blattkäfern) machen so ein Schadbild net, Deren weißen Larven - schau mal beim goldglänzenden __ Rosenkäfer im Lexikon nach - würdeste ja auch deutlich erkennen wenn Du den Rasen "teppichartig aufrollst". Ich würde auch sagen das da eher Wiesenschnaken zugange sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (14. Sep. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> nein, das sind ganze Nester von  den Viechern.
> 
> mein Nachbar hat die gerade, der hat einiges durch, und ich hoffe das diese nicht zu mir kommen. Er buddelt immer mit einem Spaten die betroffenen Stellen spatentief raus und verfüllt neue Erde. Wenn man sie nicht bekämpft werden es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Aus jeder Larve entsteht eine neue Generation.



hallo Totto,
genau so ist das auch in meiner Gegend, Nachbarn buddeln die Engerlinge aus, müssen dann den ganzen oder betroffenen Teil des Rasens fräsen und den
Rasen neu anlegen.   Verrückte Arbeit. 
 Außerdem ist es durch die aktuelle Trockenheit sehr schwierig, einen neuen Rasen zu bekommen. 

Ich hoffe ebenfalls wie Du, dass auch die nicht zu mir kommen aber wenn ein oder mehrere Nachbarn oder auf öffentliche Plätze die nicht bekämpft werden, dann wird es (sobald die verpuppen) im nächsten Jahr oder in 2 Jahre um so heftiger.

Laut Informationen im Internet habe ich nun gelesen, dass man sie mit Nematoden bekämpfen kann.
Wäre das eine Möglichkeit um das Problem nicht aufkommen zu lassen und mit den Nematoden Vorbeugung zu betreiben ?

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?

 Léon


----------



## Lion (14. Sep. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> also Engerlinge (= Larven von verschiedenen Blattkäfern) machen so ein Schadbild net, Deren weißen Larven - schau mal beim goldglänzenden __ Rosenkäfer im Lexikon nach - würdeste ja auch deutlich erkennen wenn Du den Rasen "teppichartig aufrollst". Ich würde auch sagen das da eher Wiesenschnaken zugange sind
> 
> MfG Frank



hallo Frank,
ich muß Dir leider sagen, wie bereits in vorangehende Beiträge geschrieben, lässt sich da wo die Fischer sind, der Rasen  Teppichartig  aufrollen.
Genau der Bericht von Totto ist 100% richtig.  Als ich es bei einigen Nachbarn gesehen habe wollte ich es auch Anfangs nicht wahrhaben, weil
ich dieses Problem so noch nicht kannte und nicht glauben wollte, aber als ich dann die Menge an Engerlinge und das Rasenresultat gesehen habe,
Wahnsinn.

Es gibt natürlich auch den nützlichen Engerling, aber den bemerkt man kaum oder nicht, da er auch keinen einzigen Schaden verursacht und das Problem ist,
dass die Engerlinge nur schwer zu unterscheiden sind. Erst wenn man sie fängt kann man am krieschen der Tiere genauer erkennen, um welchen Engerling
es sich handelt.

Ich wünsche Dir natürlich ein Engerling freies Grundstück.
VG. Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Frank,
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir natürlich ein Engerling freies Grundstück.
> VG. Léon



Hi Leon,

mein Grundstück ist schon seit Jahrzenten Engerlingverseucht. Wenn man hier gräbt findet man pro qm2 Rasenfläche durchschnittlich 4-5 Engerlinge vom __ Feldmaikäfer (ab 2 Engerligen/qm2 spricht man von Maikäferplagen)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2018)

Hi Leon,

Du schreibst doch das sich der zerstörte Rasen einfach abrollen läßt

dann mach doch einfach mal ein Foto von den Engerlingen die die Wurzeln abfressen

MfG Frank


----------



## tosa (14. Sep. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Laut Informationen im Internet habe ich nun gelesen, dass man sie mit Nematoden bekämpfen kann.
> Wäre das eine Möglichkeit um das Problem nicht aufkommen zu lassen und mit den Nematoden Vorbeugung zu betreiben ?



hat mein Nachbar versucht, die Ausbringung der selbigen ist an gewisse Voraussetzungen geknüpft und ist bei ihm mehrfach erfolglos geblieben.


----------



## tosa (14. Sep. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ??? __ Fliegen die nicht weg und verteilen sich. ?



genau das tun sie, vielleicht 1m weiter, vielleicht auch 10m weiter, aber gib mir mal deine Anschrift, ich stelle dann ein Bild mit der Anschrift und der Routenberechnung aus Google Maps für sie auf.....


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2018)

He Tosa willst du jetzt die Engerlinge verlinken?


----------



## tosa (14. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> He Tosa willst du jetzt die Engerlinge verlinken?



ne, ich verschenke die, wer hat Interesse?


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2018)

Die armen Dinger leben 4 lange Jahre in der Erde,dann werden sie geschlechtsreif und steigen auf weil die Paarung nur in der Luft geschehen muss, danach kommt der Exitus.

Was können die Engerlinge dafür ihren Lebensraum zu verlassen weil unter anderem die Feuchtigkeit fehlt.

Klimawandel/ Veränderungen.

Bis jetzt können wir noch so viel Wasser verbrauchen wie wir wollen aber in ein paar Jahren ???


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> genau das tun sie, vielleicht 1m weiter, vielleicht auch 10m weiter, aber gib mir mal deine Anschrift, ich stelle dann ein Bild mit der Anschrift und der Routenberechnung aus Google Maps für sie auf.....


Schick sie einfach nach Westen. Past schon.

Besorg dir und deinem Nachbarn ein paar Hühner......jeten Tag ein Ei und Sonntags auch mal zwei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Besorg dir und deinem Nachbarn ein paar Hühner......jeten Tag ein Ei und Sonntags auch mal zwei.



dann fressen zwar net mehr Larven am Gras rum, aber der Rasen sieht dann wegen den scharrenden Giggeln auch net so viel besser aus


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> aber der Rasen sieht dann wegen den scharrenden Giggeln auch net so besser aus


----------



## lollo (15. Sep. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> ne, ich verschenke die, wer hat Interesse?


Moin,
verschenke sie an die Fische, die haben sie zum fressen gern.


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2018)

Dank der Galabau in Nürnberg konnte ich einige "Rasenexperten" befragen. 
Von Sprüchen mit Gift will ich aber hier nichts schreiben. 
Der Lösungsansatz wie schon hier vorgeschlagen mit den Nematoden kam auch, jedoch wurde darauf hingewiesen das diese schon generell im Boden vorhanden sein. Um jedoch effektiv ihre Arbeit zu verrichten muss wie bei unseren Filterbakterien das ganze Lebensniveau stimmen und nicht nur die Nahrung vorhanden sein. 
Ein anderer Vorschlag der fast nichts kostet und einen Versuch Wert erscheint ist einfach eine dunkle Plane (Teichfolie) auf die betroffenen Stellen über Nacht legen. Unter dieser sollen sich am Morgen dann die Engerlinge sammeln , sodas man sie einfach einsammeln kann und an geeigneten Stellen wieder aussetzen kann ohne das sie Schaden nehmen. 

Wer es probiert bitte Bericht zurück.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
hab hier auch was Schönes, diesen ekligen Buchsbaumzünsler, hat voll zugeschlagen dies Jahr!  Mistviecher!
Hat jemand Vorschläge zur Bekämpfung? Werd' ihn mal kräftig zurückschneiden, düngen ,mal sehen, wie's nächstes Jahr wird.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2018)

Ich kenn da nur eine effektive Maßnahme aber die willst du bestimmt nicht hören. 
5 Liter Benzin und einen Streichholz und du bist die Viecher los, leider aber auch deinen Rest vom Baum.

Hier fängt es auch langsam mit den Dingern an


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Sep. 2018)

Bei uns haben die __ Wespen die Buchsbäume abgesucht.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2018)

Hi Käferchen,

waren da den kleine Räupchen dran zu sehen?

für mich sieht das eher nach Buchswelke, einer Pilzerkrankung, aus da ja die Blätter auf den Fotos noch soweit intakt, aber halt vertrocknet erscheinen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> waren da den kleine Räupchen dran zu sehen?


In einem anderen Thread hat sie vpm einsammeln fer Raupen geschrieben .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Sep. 2018)

Ja, habe ca 50 Raupen eingesammelt 
aber Frank hat auch recht, Buchsbaumwelke kommt noch dazu, hatte ich letztes Jahr auch, hab nur noch gesprüht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## center (24. Sep. 2018)

Wir haben alle Buchsbäume rausgeschmissen. Und diesen Buchsbaumersatz gepflanzt. Sieht genauso aus.

Ansonsten hab ich mal gehört, dass man eine schwarze Mülltüte rüberziehen soll. Durch die Hitze (leider nur wenn Sonne im Sommer scheint) soll die Dinger eingehen.

Wir haben auch alles probiert Chemie, absammeln etc. Kannst du alles vergessen. Ein paar Monate sieht man keine, dann sind sie wieder da.


----------



## Tyrano86 (24. Sep. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab hier auch was Schönes, diesen ekligen Buchsbaumzünsler, hat voll zugeschlagen dies Jahr!  Mistviecher!
> Hat jemand Vorschläge zur Bekämpfung? Werd' ihn mal kräftig zurückschneiden, düngen ,mal sehen, wie's nächstes Jahr wird.
> LG
> ...



Leider wird das auf lange nichts keine Besserung mehr geben. Die Populationsdichte könnte etwas schwanken. Selbst wenn du immer fleißig spritzt und bekämpfst, wenn in der Nähe andere befallene Buchsbäume stehen (Nachbarn, Natur) und dagegen wird nicht gespritzt, kommen die __ Zünsler regelmäßig wieder.

Auf dem Friedhof bei unserem Grab, habe ich es auch aufgegeben und den __ Buchsbaum gegen etwas anderes ersetzt (_*Ilex*_ crenata ), es gibt nämlich massenhaft andere befallene Buchsbäume in der Umgebung.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2018)

Danke euch allen, ich versuchs nochmal , wenn nicht, kann ich 20 m Buchshecke und diverse Buchskugeln entfernen, 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lion (26. Sep. 2018)

Endlich keine Hitze-Tage mehr,
jetzt kann man doch gut erkennen, wie schwer sich die Natur damit tut,
das ganze zu regenerieren.

Endlich keine Hitze-Tage mehr, aber diese Temperatur-Unterschiede !
Sollte man jetzt schon Herbst/Winterfutter füttern ?

    ?


----------



## DbSam (26. Sep. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Endlich keine Hitze-Tage mehr,


Für diese gleich doppelte Aussage gibt es auch was doppeltes:  und 
Solches Halbfrostwetter wie aktuell braucht doch kein Mensch, Fische schon gar nicht. 


Ab mit Dir, in Deinen Kühlraum,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (29. Sep. 2018)

was macht Euer Rasen ?

Hat sich der Rasen bereits gut erholt oder sieht noch immer vieles trocken und braun aus ?
Was kann ich jetzt im Herbst am besten machen, damit evtl. im nächsten Jahr der Rasen wieder grün und dicht ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Sep. 2018)

Das einzige was bis jetzt fett und grün wurde ist das Unkraut.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2018)

Also bei ins zieht sich der Rassen langsam über die Fläche.


----------



## Anja W. (3. Okt. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Danke euch allen, ich versuchs nochmal , wenn nicht, kann ich 20 m Buchshecke und diverse Buchskugeln entfernen,
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Hallo Goldkäferchen,
ich habe meine kleine Buchsbaumhecke mit Algenkalk gepudert. Sie wächst bisher schön grün nach.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2018)

Intressant




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80anGr1nTo0_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> was macht Euer Rasen ?
> 
> Hat sich der Rasen bereits gut erholt oder sieht noch immer vieles trocken und braun aus ?
> Was kann ich jetzt im Herbst am besten machen, damit evtl. im nächsten Jahr der Rasen wieder grün und dicht ist.



Hi Leon,

bei mir ist die Wiese (Rasen haben wir schon seit 35 Jahren keinen mehr als Daddy mal auf die Idee kam sich vom Schwager 2 trächtige vierbeinige Rasenmäher zu besorgen - danach wars mit Rasen schnell vorbei als die Schafe und ihr Nachwuchs dann 3 Jahre auf dem "ehemaligen" Rasen rumsprangen) immer noch ziemlich dürftig grün, trotz des ordentlichen Regens vorm Urlaub

Viel machen kannste dieses Jahr net mehr. Für Rasennachsaat in die Lücken ist es nun eigentlich zu spät

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2018)

Was? Ich habe es selbst mit erlebt, unser Gärtner in der Firma hat Ende Oktober/ Anfang November Rasen gesät.
Mitte April war da ein unheimlich satt-grüner Rasen entstanden, kannte ich so auch noch nicht.
Er hat Dünger+ Samen benutzt alles eingeharkt und angestampt.


----------



## Lion (11. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> unser Gärtner in der Firma hat Ende Oktober/ Anfang November Rasen gesät.
> Mitte April war da ein unheimlich satt-grüner Rasen entstanden, kannte ich so auch noch nicht.
> .



hallo Ron,
das gleiche habe ich auch im letzten Jahr gesehen, dachte, das wird doch nichts,  aber falsch gedacht, noch vor dem Winter war schon ein leichtes Grün
zu sehen und wie auch Du schreibst, ab April ein unheimlich satter grüner Rasen. 

Das gleiche will ich morgen machen, dort wo noch relativ verbrannte und braune Stellen im Rasen sind, bin gespannt und hoffe, das im Frühjahr wieder
alles in Ordnung ist.

VG. Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2018)

Hi Ron,

das muß dann aber so ein "deutscher Normalwinter" wie 2014 und 2015 gewesen sein denn bei Tagestemperaturen unter 5 Grad stellen Rasengräser ja das wachsen erst Mal ein und warten auf wieder bessere Temperaturen

Gräser wachsen am besten im Frühjahr an, dann ist auch die beste Pflanzzeit für Gräser aus den Handel. 
Anfang - Mitte September kann man zwar auch noch Rasen säen, doch kann es dann wenn es länge/starke (austrocknende) Fröste im folgenden Winter gibt  sehr leicht zu starken Ausfällen kommen (das Problem kennt jeder Bauer wenn längere Barfröste über noch kleine Getreidepflänzchen herfallen)

mein Nachbar hat 2x Rasen säen müssen. Die aufgelaufene Rasenneusaat vom letzten Herbst nach seiner Strauchrodungsaktion war im März bei den hier um die Zeit eher ungewöhnlichen -15 Grad zu rund 75% ausgefallen und er mußte im April dann noch mal nachsäen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Frank!
Die Samen haben erst nach dem Winter gekeimt, direkt im Winter lag Schnee und da war visuell eh nichts zu sehen.
Vielleicht war es die Scheedecke  , ich hatte mich mit ihm sogar unterhalten, weil ich Zweifel hatte.
Er, der Gärtner, war voller Zuversicht.

Ich kann es nicht anders beschreiben, denn der Geselle hat anscheinend gewusst was er da macht.


----------



## Lion (15. Okt. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Ron,
> das gleiche habe ich auch im letzten Jahr gesehen, dachte, das wird doch nichts,  aber falsch gedacht, noch vor dem Winter war schon ein leichtes Grün
> zu sehen und wie auch Du schreibst, ab April ein unheimlich satter grüner Rasen.
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich auch gelernt habe, Rasen säht man im Frühjahr
 habe ich die Stellen, die jetzt noch keinen Graswuchs zeigten, bearbeitet
und neu gesäht. (Mitte Oktober 2018)

Bin neugierig.


----------



## DbSam (15. Okt. 2018)

Bei dem Wetter geht das in Ordnung.
Habe das vor 14 Tagen auf einem freigeräumten Stück Baustelle auch getan. Es grünt seit letztem Freitag ganz zart ...
Man muss halt bei dem Wetter immer für etwas Feuchtigkeit sorgen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (15. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Man muss halt bei dem Wetter immer für etwas Feuchtigkeit sorgen ...
> 
> Gruß Carsten



hallo Carsten,
reicht es, falls ich eine Art Brausekopf benutze, dann das ganze nur kurz anfeuchten oder
doch richtig wie bei einem bestehenden Rasen ca. 15 Minuten bewässern ?

VG. Léon


----------



## DbSam (15. Okt. 2018)

Ich kenne deinen Boden nicht ... 
Nur behutsam wässern, so dass der Samen nicht auf- und wegschwimmt.
Dauerhaft feucht halten, aber stehende Pfützen vermeiden und ein Austrocknen verhindern.

In kalten Nächten kann man noch eine Plane auflegen ...



Lion schrieb:


> richtig wie bei einem bestehenden Rasen ca. 15 Minuten bewässern ?


Ein bestehender Rasen sollte zweimal die Woche gewässert werden, dann aber richtig intensiv.
Ob 15 Minuten ausreichen, das hängt von Deinem Boden und auch der Intensität der Bewässerungsanlage ab.
Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2018)

He ihr beiden Teichverrückten!

Ganz normal den Rasen sprengen, nicht abdecken, sei denn gelber Rasen ist gewünscht.
Wenn mal ne Frostnacht kommt, geht Rasen nicht gleich ein, so empfindlich ist er auf keinen Fall.
Fasst doch morgens mal über bestehenden Rasen mit der Hand durch, relative Luftfeuchtigkeit, Tau halten sich an Rasen fest und bewässern die Pflanzen.
Mähen erst im Frühjahr.


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> nicht abdecken, sei denn gelber Rasen ist gewünscht.


Ich habe geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> In kalten Nächten kann man noch eine Plane auflegen ...


Und so meine ich das auch.
In der Frage und meiner Antwort geht es um die Ansaat, *bis* die grünen Hälmchen sprießen.
Rasensamen ist zwar sehr frostresistent, aber die Keimlinge benötigen bei Nachtfrösten sehr viel länger.  Eine Plane kann da unter Umständen sehr dienlich sein, einfach nur um die Auskühlung des Bodens zu verringern. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Schlitzfolie sein, wenn die Plane nur für die Nacht aufgelegt wird ...



Ansonsten:
Wenn Dein Rasen nach einer Nacht mit Plane schon gelb ist, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle zum Arzt gehen.
Denn dann hast Du bestimmt fast eine ganze Woche lang durchgeschlafen. lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Manchmal ist es mühsam, wenn man ein paar Tipps geben will ...


----------



## samorai (19. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es mühsam, wenn man ein paar Tipps geben will ...



Nicht nur für dich.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Okt. 2018)

Was man da so alles wissen muss wenn man ein bisschen Rasen einsäen will.  Entweder ich habe bei meinen bisherigen Raseneinsaaten ( komisches Wort ) immer Glück gehabt, ohne Plane, Heizdecke, Berieslungsanlage usw.

Egal ob Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst oder Winter er ging immer auf, mal früher mal später. Einfach feucht halten und Geduld haben.


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2018)

Na ja, feucht halten ist am wichtigsten.
Die restlichen Aktionen dienen der Beschleunigung, denn je nach Ortslage und Wetter kann es im Oktober schon mal kalt werden ...

Vor drei Jahren hatte ich mich mal kurz mit einem 'Rasenfuzzi' vom FCK unterhalten. Das 'bissel Rasen' ist eine Wissenschaft. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Vor drei Jahren hatte ich mich mal kurz mit einem 'Rasenfuzzi' vom FCK unterhalten. Das 'bissel Rasen' ist eine Wissenschaft.



Genau wie Teiche!
Und der Rasen Fuzzi hat zum abdecken geraten, bei Frost?


----------



## Lion (20. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gruß Carsten
> 
> PS:
> Manchmal ist es mühsam, wenn man ein paar Tipps geben will ...



hallo Carsten und Co.
ich freue mich über Eure Tipps und man kann sich ja dann aussuchen, was einem am besten zusagt bezw. was am besten passt.




trampelkraut schrieb:


> Entweder ich habe bei meinen
> Egal ob Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst oder Winter er ging immer auf, mal früher mal später. Einfach feucht halten und Geduld haben.



hallo Roland und Co.
auch mir war es bis in diesem Jahr relativ egal, denn ich hatte so keine großen Probleme mit dem Rasen und habe dann, falls es nötig war, einfach
im Frühjahr die Stelle beigesät.

Jedoch haben wir in diesem Jahr (2018), also in meiner Gegend, ein riesen Problem mit Engerlinge.
In den Zeitungen war zu lesen, dass die ganze Gegend mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen hat und es nicht so einfach ist, diese Engerlinge loszuwerden.

Der betroffene Rasen vertrocknet, da die Engerlinge die Rasen-Wurzeln fressen, und somit lässt sich die Fläche wie ein Teppich abrollen und es bleiben nur noch Erdflächen übrig.
Das zweite Problem ist, wenn die Engerlinge verpuppen, dann sind wieder dementsprechend viele __ Käfer unterwegs und das
ganze geht wieder von vorne los.

Falls man jetzt, also im Herbst oder Spätherbst noch neuen Rasen sät und dieser dann relativ schnell neu wächst und relativ dicht wird, dann haben die Käfer, die meistens im Mai - Juni aktiv sind,  keine so große Chance, ihre Eier abzulegen.

Also, über evtl. weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.

Vielen Dank. Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Okt. 2018)

Na dann leg mal los!


----------



## Lion (20. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Na dann leg mal los!



Roland,

wie hier oben geschrieben, war ich bereits aktiv am 12.10.2018.

Habe, wie von Carsten empfohlen, die fläche jeden Tag entsprechen leicht gewässert und siehe da,
das erste Grün zeigt sich schon nach nur einer Woche. Muss jedoch sagen, das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.

Bin gespannt, wie dicht das ganze noch vor dem Winter wird, denn es soll ja ab Montag kälter werden.
   Léon


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> Und der Rasen Fuzzi hat zum abdecken geraten, bei Frost?


nein, hat er natürlich nicht. Die haben für solch einen Kappes keine Zeit, da werden die Rasenstücken gewechselt.

Mitte Juni 2016, ein Stück gequälter Rasen:
   
Das zweite Bild ist nur ein vergrößerter Ausschnitt aus dem ersten Bild.
Ich wusste damals nicht, dass ich heute ein gutes Detailbild benötigen würde. 


Ansonsten ist es so:
Wenn der Rasen schnell wachsen soll, dann benötigt er dazu 'warme und feuchte Füße'. Gut sind dafür mind. 10°C Bodentemperatur.
Deshalb kann man, wenn es schon spät im Jahr ist und es schnell gehen soll, in kalten Nächten den Boden abdecken und somit die Auskühlung etwas vermindern, denn Kälte oder Fröste verzögern oder verhindern die Keimung.
Die Folie ist dann wie ein kleines Frühbeet ...
Man muss das aber natürlich nicht machen, es dauert dann nur länger bis zu den ersten zarten Hälmchen.
Man muss auch keine Angst vor dem Frost haben, der schadet dem Samen nicht.

Ebenso *kann* bei nasskaltem Wetter das Risiko bestehen, dass der Samen anfängt zu faulen oder zu verschimmeln.
Also *immer* nur feucht halten und dabei so gießen, dass der Samen nicht wegschwimmt. Ein feiner Sprühaufsatz ist dafür sinnvoll.



Vom pH-Wert, dem Walzen, schweren Böden, düngen, etc. schreibe ich jetzt besser gar nichts mehr ...
Denn man kann das Spiel noch viel weiter treiben.  
Manche schmeißen auch einfach nur den Samen hin und da wächst dann später auch irgend etwas. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir und dann bin ich aus den Fred raus.
In heißen Sommer Wochen setze ich den Rasen einmal die Woche unter Wasser dh.
Ich nehme einen offenen Schlauch und lass das Wasser einfach raus laufen, natürlich in einer Zick Zack Verteilung.
Das geht natürlich nicht mit einem Hauswasserwerk(Pumpe).


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir und dann bin ich aus den Fred raus.
> In heißen Sommer Wochen setze ich den Rasen einmal die Woche unter Wasser dh.
> Ich nehme einen offenen Schlauch und lass das Wasser einfach raus laufen, natürlich in einer Zick Zack Verteilung.
> Das geht natürlich nicht mit einem Hauswasserwerk(Pumpe).


Habe ich auch gemacht allerdings mit dem Rasensprenger und Hauswasserwerk und nach 20min schwamm die Fläche.

Es ist auch möglich wenn man gut Wässert im Juli zu sähen. 
Dort wo diesen Sommer der Pool für die Koi stand habe ich ich im Juli die Fläche bearbeitet, Rasen ausgesäht und eine leichte Schicht Erde drauf geschmissen.
Siehe da...





Das war am 4 August. 
Mittlerweile habe ich eine tolle geschlossene Fläche wo man nicht mehr erkennt das dort dieses Jahr ein großer Pool stand.

Meines erachtens kann man Rasen immer aussähen über 5°C ohne Frost. 
Es bedarf allerdings einiger Pflege wie z.B. im Sommer mit häufigem Gießen.

Das mit den Engerlingen ist sehr interessant... habe mich vor 2 Jahren gefragt warum aufeinmal überall braune Stellen waren und rein zufällig hatten wir in diesem Jahr alles umgepflügt und angeglichen und einen Haufen Engerlinge zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das mit den Engerlingen ist sehr interessant... habe mich vor 2 Jahren gefragt warum aufeinmal überall braune Stellen waren und rein zufällig hatten wir in diesem Jahr alles umgepflügt und angeglichen und einen Haufen Engerlinge zu Gesicht bekommen.


Aber anscheinend sind die braunen Stellen von alleine wieder grün geworden oder es wurde gegen die Engerlinge soviel Gift verschüttet das dort die nächsten 100 Jahre eh nichts mehr wächst oder oder.
Aber das billigste mit dem Stück Folie scheint keiner Probiert zu haben.................
 war wohl doch kein so schlimmer Befall


----------



## Lion (21. Okt. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend sind die braunen Stellen von alleine wieder grün geworden oder es wurde gegen die Engerlinge soviel Gift verschüttet das dort die nächsten 100 Jahre eh nichts mehr wächst oder oder.
> Aber das billigste mit dem Stück Folie scheint keiner Probiert zu haben.................
> war wohl doch kein so schlimmer Befall



hallo René,
ich vermute, dass sich fast in jedem Rasen Engerlinge befinden. Bei normalem Wetter und bei normalem Engerling-Befall,
also bei normalen Regentagen die Rasenwurzeln schnell nachwachsen und das Engerling-Dasein kaum eine Rolle spielt
oder nicht auffällt.
Vergiften muss man sie nicht, denn wenn sie entpuppen verschwinden sie von alleine oder Vögel picken sie vorher heraus.
(aber der Rasen ist kaputt)
Mit einer Folie erkenne ich keine Hilfe, denn wenn man den Schaden am Rasen erkennt, sind die Engerlinge schon
ein Stück weitergezogen, denn dorthin wo es noch Rasen und somit Wurzeln gibt.

Nur ein absolut dichter und nicht zu kurzer Rasen schütz vor dem Eierlegen der __ Käfer, aber bei so einem
trockenen Sommer ist das sehr schwierig, auch wenn dazu noch Wasserknappheit angesagt ist.

Falls die nächsten Jahre Klimamäßig so bleiben wie unser Jahr 2018, dann werden sich unsere Landschaft oder
Gärten doch optisch stark verändern.

Aber jeder Nachteil hat auch bestimmt wieder ein Vorteil.
. Léon


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Okt. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> von alleine wieder grün geworden oder es wurde gegen die Engerlinge soviel Gift verschüttet das dort die nächsten 100 Jahre eh nichts mehr wächst oder oder.
> Aber das billigste mit dem Stück Folie scheint keiner Probiert zu haben.................


Ich habe alles nachsäen müssen...
Dieses Jahr habe ich keine Probleme gehabt da ich viel gewässert habe was ich bei solch einem Sommer immer wieder machen würde.


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Aber jeder Nachteil hat auch bestimmt wieder ein Vorteil.


Na zumindest braucht man nach mehreren solcher Jahre keine Sandkästen mehr bauen/ anlegen. Die sollten ja dann überall von alleine vorhanden sein 
Und weitere 20+ solcher Jahre und die Ostsee steht vor den Toren Berlins


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na zumindest braucht man nach mehreren solcher Jahre keine Sandkästen mehr bauen/ anlegen. Die sollten ja dann überall von alleine vorhanden sein
> Und weitere 20+ solcher Jahre und die Ostsee steht vor den Toren Berlins



hallo René,
jetzt hast Du aber keine Vorteile genannt oder ?

Ein Vorteil könnte sein, das wir den Rasen nicht mähen müssen und somit mehr Zeit für unsere Teiche haben.
 ja,ja


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> jetzt hast Du aber keine Vorteile genannt oder ?


Noch mehr Vorteile  
Wie wäre es mit 
Du brauchst keinen Teich mehr buddeln, denn er schwimmt zu dir bis vor die Tür. ???
Auch für die Leute welche mit AIDA und co. Gern schippern .
Wird die anfahrt zum Hafen etwas verkürzt.
Und auch die armen Rheinschiffer brauch nich mehr so lang  für ihre Touren, denn die Tour endet schon am Kölner Dom.
Somit gibt es den frischen Fisch von Iglu dann noch frischer vor der Haustür.
Also so richtig finde ich da keine Nachteile. 
Oder?
Hab mir da auch schon Gedanken für den neuen Job gemacht. 
Und fange auch schon an Strandeimer und Schippen ein zu lagern, aber mehr wird nicht verraten. 
Achso und bis es soweit ist Nähe ich schon mal Sandsäcke. Damit die Befüllung und der Verkauf Zeitnah erfolgen können. 
Muss man sich dafür um Lizenzen kümmern 
Naja egal,  lassen wir uns überraschen. 
Apropos Vorteile deine __ Käfer können nicht schwimmen somit sollten sie unter Wasser im Boden nicht nur verhungern


----------



## Lion (23. Okt. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Vorteile
> Wie wäre es mit
> Du brauchst keinen ..........



kann in deinem Bericht wieder keine Vorteile erkennen. 

Dabei finden wir es doch toll, wenn wir unseren Urlaub im Süden verbringen, 
wobei wir die Sonne und kein Regen haben möchten und
die Südländer während wir Urlaub machen, Ihre Arbeit verrichten müssen.

Falls das Wetter dann so bleibt, kommen die Südländer im Urlaub zu uns und wir
dürfen dann...................


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2018)

Urlaub  was war das nochmal???


----------



## DbSam (23. Okt. 2018)

Vermutlich für die meisten Leute genau das, was Du Arbeit nennst ... lol


Gruß Carsten

*duckundweg*


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
an alle Buchsbaumfreunde: nicht aufgeben wegen __ Zünsler und Welke.
Mein __ Buchsbaum erholt sich zusehends. Wurde im zeitigen Frühjahr ordentlich mit Algenkalk gedüngt. Hatte ihn zur Hälfte zurückgeschnitten, dieses Jahr nur Pheromonfallen aufgehängt, bis jetzt kein Zünsler und keine Welke. Warten wir's ab.... 2. Bild vom letzten Jahr

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## DbSam (3. Juni 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> 2. Bild vom letzten Jahr


Bild 1 vollkommen ungleich zu Bild 2
Und wie sieht die Hecke dieses Jahr aus?



Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2019)

Ach Carsten, wenn du nur so schnell beim bau deiner Frau ihren Teich wärst, wie du hier antworten kannst


----------



## DbSam (3. Juni 2019)

Ach weißt Du, es gibt Projekte die sind noch langsamer als meine eigenen ...

Hatte gerade ein Meeting mit ein paar Franzosen und beinah die Beherrschung verloren ...
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Eine ohne Engerlinge ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Nein, es würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob und wie sich solch eine befallene Hecke erholt.
Sieht man aber anhand der zwei Bilder wirklich nicht. 

PPS:
Das waren heute Vormittag geschlagene 7 Minuten Unterschied - schnell geht anders


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo, so, zum besseren Verständnis, 1. Bild Hecke letztes Jahr, die beiden nächsten Bilder Hecke dieses Jahr.
Sieht zwar noch etwas struppig aus, soll sich erst mal erholen und dann kommt der Formschnitt.



troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Carsten, wenn du nur so schnell beim bau deiner Frau ihren Teich wärst, wie du hier antworten kannst


  Hat auch etwas gedauert, man muß ja auch noch andere Sachen machen, z.B. Bier  und Grillfleisch ranschleppen, aber Du kennst das ja, Carsten 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

